# chicken symptoms have my stumped



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

-slow moving Red Star, older hen
-she's not been eating well for a while apparently- very boney 
-eyes and comb look sick
-vent area is hard and distended, as though egg bound, but no other typical egg bound symptoms

we're separating her and i thought i'd get a little antiseptic lube in her vent in case it helps. if it is an egg. any ideas?


----------



## FizzyGoats (Apr 14, 2021)

Poor thing. When we had a chicken we thought was egg bound, we soaked her vent in warm water for about 15 minutes every hour or so. Turned out she had an impacted crop, so we went to a different treatment. But she actually liked the little baths. She would fall asleep in our arms while we held her in the water. 

Hopefully some of the more knowledgeable here will help you find an answer. Sorry your old gal is having issues.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

Ha!

i've driven 6 hours in the last 10 days, refreshing our flock with our favorite breeds so if we lose her...ok. i just like to help them when i can and not see them suffer. i have a pretty good record! but i'm stumped.


----------



## littleheathens (Apr 27, 2019)

NOW...she's walking like a penguin. hopefully the lube and extra calcium help her.


----------

